# Extend the German initial entry visa



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am located in Bangalore. I have a job offer in Germany.
I have got initial travel visa, valid until 29-Nov-2014, issued by the German Consulate in Bangalore. Due to some personal reasons I will be able to travel only by January 2015.

1)What is the process to extend the initial travel Visa for a month?
2)what are the chances of getting the visa approved if I need to apply for the second time?

Thanks,
KG


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The embassy will be able to give you more correct answers than anybody here.


----------



## daggerhead (Oct 21, 2013)

*Apply again .*



KG2013 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am located in Bangalore. I have a job offer in Germany.
> I have got initial travel visa, valid until 29-Nov-2014, issued by the German Consulate in Bangalore. Due to some personal reasons I will be able to travel only by January 2015.
> ...


What type of visa ?


Believe me , give the proper reasons without manipulation , they will allow you to apply again.

I am not sure about extension , but i guess it's re-apply. Did you had a chat with them ?

German embassies value people and time , so i don't think they will reject unless you manipulate details. To my knowledge they are straightforward in process and they will listen to details.


----------

